# Usuario de un foro: ¿forero o forista?



## Gabino

Buenas a todos/as.

¿Cuál es la palabra correcta? En el RAE no encontre una respuesta precisa para esta duda.
Gracias


----------



## veleño

Yo tengo la misma pregunta y me inclino por forista. Forero nunca lo había escuchado.


----------



## Sofia29

No me gusta ninguna de las dos opciones (lo cual no quiere decir que estén mal). Yo digo miembro de un foro.


----------



## elroy

"Forero" no es una palabra verdadera.  Que yo sepa la hemos creado aquí en nuestro foro.

Supongo que "forista" tampoco es una palabra pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## belén

Hola

Efectivamente, el término "forero" lo creamos nosotros.

Mirad este hilo de la prehistoria de Wordreference


----------



## Philippa

La palabra existe en otros foros hispanohablantes también (una vez he buscado por curiosidad).
Supongo que se trata de la evolución paralela del idioma 
Philippa


----------



## lazarus1907

Las dos palabras existen, pero no significan lo mismo. Foro/fórum es la palabra correcta para este sitio, pero no parece haber un término para designar a las personas que participan en el foro. Forero y Forista son términos jurídicos y de derecho y no tienen nada que ver con discusiones de este tipo, pero forista es mucho más técnico (y un sustantivo sólo), mientras que forero también se usa como adjetivo para referirse a cualquier cosa o persona relativa al foro/fuero. También tenéis _forense_, pero dudo que nadie abogue por este término.

En otras palabras: Me inclino por "*forero*".



> *foro.*
> (Del lat. forum).
> *3.* m. Reunión para discutir asuntos de interés actual ante un auditorio que a veces interviene en la discusión.
> 
> *fórum.*
> *1.* m. foro (ǁ reunión para discutir asuntos de interés actual).
> *2.* m. Lugar donde se celebra dicho foro.
> 
> *forero, ra.*
> *1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al fuero.
> *2.* adj. Conforme a él.
> 
> *forista.*
> *1.* m. ant. Hombre versado en el estudio de los fueros.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## lazarus1907

Es interesante que no haya un término para referirse a los participantes de un foro en general. Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Manuel Seco:



> *forero.*
> adj. (Der) [Arrendatario] que tiene arrendadas sus tierras a foro. Frec n. | FQuintana-Velarde Política 113: Desde grandes sociedades anónimas o grandes propietarios individuales latifundistas hasta pequeños propietarios, aparceros, yunteros, arrendatarios foreros, etc... existen tantos tipos de empresas agrícolas como comarc[a]s en nuestro país. Vicens-Nadal-Ortega HEspaña 5, 154: De esta agitación surgieron en Galicia la Solidaridad Gallega y la Unión de Campesinos (1905). A través de ellas *los foreros intentaron resolver el problema* de cultivar la tierra para poder pagar las rentas que la agravaban.
> 
> Manuel Seco © Todos los derechos reservados



Me parece, cuanto menos, una metáfora interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Aruba-chan

Yo creo que si la gente utiliza cualquiera de los dos términos (a mí me gusta más forero) y la cosa se extiende (y se extenderá porque participar en foros es muy normal hoy en día), la RAE lo convertirá en un término español y añadirá la acepción a esta entrada del diccionario. En el prólogo del DRAE ya se dice (con una cita muy bonita, por cierto) que la lengua evoluciona, añade palabras y retira otras. Así ha ocurrido con palabras como "espray", "emoticono", "pirsin", etc. 
Un buen diccionario para saber si extranjerismos o neologismos se han aceptado finalmente es el DPD (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas) editado por la RAE y la Asociación de academias de la lengua española en setiembre de 2005. Lo tienen en línea también y es muy útil para este tipo de dudas.


----------



## oro flamenco

Hola
Cómo se llama el usuario de un foro? Hay una palabra 'aceptada'?


----------



## ordequin

Hola Oro:
En el hilo "Quienes somos/Who we are" se trató el tema. Parece que se llegó a un acuerdo sobre cómo denominarnos en este foro: foreros. Es un dechado de creatividad.


----------



## oro flamenco

Disculpa,
gracias


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Me permito proponer *forista* para designar a quien participa de un foro.
Eduardo Lozano T.


----------



## magdala

Oro, "forolindos" como ya usaste anteriormente tampoco está mal, además de sonar cariñoso, nos estás piropeando.


----------



## magdala

Bueno quizá a los chicos no les haga tanta gracia!


----------



## yserien

Tambien podría utilizarse otro, otros nombres. ¿ O es absolutamente necesario seguir la pauta anglo-sajona? ¿Alguien podría ponerme algún ejemplo de utilización de esta palabra fuera de aquí ? Se sabe que el foro,los foros referidos a las salas de juicio de los tribunales, el foro clásico de los antiguos romanos. El foro : una gran plaza en la que los paseantes,transeuntes,peatones,peripatéticas, no se les designaba ni con el nombre de foreros ni foristas. Por cierto, en lenguaje cheli madrileño el foro es la villa de Madrid, como en francés Paname referida a Paris.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*forero**, ra**.*


* 1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al fuero.
* 2.* adj. Conforme a él.
* 3.* adj. ant. Se decía de una persona práctica y versada en los fueros. Era u. t. c. s.
* 4.* m. Dueño de una finca dada a foro.
* 5.* m. Hombre que paga foro.
* 6.* m. ant. Hombre que pagaba foro, pecho o tributo.
* 7.* m. ant. Hombre que cobraba las rentas debidas por fuero o derecho.



*forista**.*


* 1.* m. ant. Hombre versado en el estudio de los fueros.

Está claro que según el DRAE, no existe denominación para los que participamos en estos eventos, al menos con una sola palabra.

Por proponer algo raro: Forolalios, compuesta de Foro y el verbo griego (Lalo) hablar.


----------



## ieracub

marcoszorrilla said:


> Por proponer algo raro: Forolalios, compuesta de Foro y el verbo griego (Lalo) hablar.


 Pero acá, más que hablar, escribimos. Por lo tanto seríamos *forógrafos* o *grafóforos*,¡a gusto del consumidor!

Quienes no se han inscrito y sólo leen las discusiones, aquéllos que participan en  modalidad de solo-lectura, serían *lectóforos.*

* *

No, para mí _foro_ y _forero_ están bien. Son los miembros de la comunidad lingüística los que le dan el significado a las palabras. En este caso, a _foro_ y _forero_ se le ha dado un nuevo significado, creo que asentado ya y reconocible en cualquier sitio internet de habla hispana, y eso no me parece mal. Forista también me gusta.


Saludos.


----------



## jvillela

creo que "usuario de foro" es mas correcto. Suena mejor.


----------



## Calambur

En fin... ¿en qué quedamos?: ¿foreros? ¿foristas? ¿otro nombre?
A mí me gusta *forista*...


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> En fin... ¿en qué quedamos?: ¿foreros? ¿foristas? ¿otro nombre?
> A mí me gusta *forista*...


_
¡Forista, forista, forista!_
Lo de_ forera_ suena a apellido con corrección política incluida.


----------



## Namarne

(Caramba, un hilo que había dormido durante más de tres años).  

Yo ya me he acostumbrado a *forero*, de leerlo por aquí. *Forista *me suena como a "partidario de los foros" o algo así. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Calambur said:


> En fin... ¿en qué quedamos?: ¿foreros? ¿foristas? ¿otro nombre?
> A mí me gusta *forista*...


 
A mí también. De hecho, desde que estoy participando en estos foros, que yo recuerde, jamás he usado "forero", sino exclusivamente "forista".


----------



## Peterdg

Si es una elección, para mí "forero" por favor.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí me gustan _forero_ y _coforero_. Aunque _forista_ la veo también muy idiomática. Ya veremos en qué parará todo esto.


----------



## Namarne

Ahora que, _fororeador_...


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que siempre digo "usuario", pero no me preguntéis por qué  

"Participante" también parece una palabra adecuada.

Viendo el otro hilo, creo que "miembro" es mejor que "participante": http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=836477&postcount=3


----------



## elineo

Me gusta más la palabra "forista" de Calambur, pero me parece que significa "el dedicado al foro"."Forero" quizás sea el que lleva un foro, "forógrafo" es el que describe un foro o hace un estudio sobre un foro. Dejando atrás las palabras "forófilo, forólogo y forómana", me gustaría también el "foreano" que es el habitante del foro, el que vive dentro del foro.


----------



## Popescu

A mí me gusta más forero, pero viendo mensajes.... a los americanos les gusta más "forista" y a los españoles "forero" así que creo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, además en el foro hay mucha gente que lo va a seguir diciendo como más le guste, sí o sí, así que, ¿para qué discutir?.


----------



## Epilio

Yo desde que participo en foros siempre he leído _*forero*_ y me he acostumbrado a ella. Dicho esto tampoco tendría mayores dificultades en emplear _*forista*_. De todos modos si ambas palabras son entendidas por todo el mundo no veo problema para que cada cual utilice la que más le agrade. Es la belleza de nuestro idioma, su riqueza léxica.


----------



## Calambur

> no veo problema para que cada cual utilice la que más le agrade


Naturalmente, no hay problema alguno. Sólo que la Santa RAE debería incluir estas acepciones en el diccionario, digo (pero lo haga o no, las seguiremos usando a nuestro antojo -al menos, yo-).


----------



## magdala

Claro, pero si siguís buscando una palabra que no existe dudo que lleguéis a un consenso. Quizá sea mejor empezar buscando sinónimos de *foro* que podría ser (según el Mundo): escenario, debate, audiencia, juzgado, tribunal, circo, mesa redonda, curia, plaza, coloquio... y de ahí sacarle un adjetivo que suene "chachi" para todos.


----------



## jrbarajast

lazarus1907 said:


> Es interesante que no haya un término para referirse a los participantes de un foro en general. Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Manuel Seco:
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece, cuanto menos, una metáfora interesante.
> 
> Saludos


 
Saludos... mi estimado Lazarus, es interesantísimo el referirlo como metáfora, claro... yo prefiero usar "forista".
Saludos de un Valedor


----------



## Joseandresito

La palabra correcta es usuario. De hecho, en todos los foros incluido este los administradores nos denominan como usuarios.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo me quedo con usuario de un foro.


----------



## Erreconerre

Gabino said:


> Buenas a todos/as.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la palabra correcta? En el RAE no encontre una respuesta precisa para esta duda.
> Gracias


 
Forero no me parece bien. Me da la idea de alguien que tiene a su cuidado alguna tarea propia del foro. Como el jardinero el jardín. 
Me parece mejor forista, porque las palabras con sufijo -ista dan la idea de devoción, gusto, entrega: pacifista, feminista, altruista.


----------



## oa2169

Alguien en algun momento escribió un saludo así: Hola *forumeros* (de fórum).

También podría ser *forumista*.


----------



## Peón

Mi voto también va por *forista*. (No sé por qué, pero _forero_ no me suena muy bien).
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me apunto a forero aunque me planteo muy seriamente "forastero" dada la procedencia de todos nosotros.


----------



## Agró

*Forante*

Está bien claro, desde hace siglos:

*foro* (*forare*) 1 tr.: perforar, horadar, agujerear, *pinchar*.

*forans, -tis*: _participio activo_ (el que pincha, o sea, el que hace _click_)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pero, Agró, lo de forar (en el sentido de perforar) nada tiene que ver con llamar a alguien forero porque pertenece a un foro.


----------



## Agró

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Pero, Agró, lo de forar (en el sentido de perforar) nada tiene que ver con llamar a alguien forero porque pertenece a un foro.



Se me ha olvidado incluir alguna carita para hacer ver que estaba bromeando. De todas formas, tampoco es tan descabellado. ¿No nos pasamos el tiempo "pinchando" (última acepción de _foro_), es decir, haciendo _click_?


----------



## Bashti

ordequin said:


> Hola Oro:
> En el hilo "Quienes somos/Who we are" se trató el tema. Parece que se llegó a un acuerdo sobre cómo denominarnos en este foro: foreros. Es un dechado de creatividad.


Gracias por esa información. Es genial.


----------



## clares3

Agró said:


> Se me ha olvidado incluir alguna carita para hacer ver que estaba bromeando. De todas formas, tampoco es tan descabellado. ¿No nos pasamos el tiempo "pinchando" (última acepción de _foro_), es decir, haciendo _click_?


 Me lo tomé al pie de la letra...


----------



## Bashti

Esto es el foro romano y el ágora griega llevados a la red. Pero, claro, no nos vamos a llamar "agoreros". Yo ya me he acostumbrado a ser una "forera", así que ¿para qué cambiar? Ya veréis cómo dentro de poco los diccionarios añadirán esta acepción de la palabra.


----------



## Fernando

Me extraña que nadie haya sugerido "forense" que, etimológicamente, es el que realiza su actividad en el foro.

Debido a sus connotaciones necrófilas yo me inclino por forero o coforero (que se ha sugerido antes, como contertulio es el que participa en tertulias). Forista, aparte de parecerse a florista demasiado me parece que sería entendido como partidario de los fueros.


----------



## Aviador

Fernando said:


> [...] yo me inclino por forero o coforero (que se ha sugerido antes, como contertulio es el que participa en tertulias). Forista, aparte de parecerse a florista demasiado me parece que sería entendido como partidario de los fueros.


De acuerdo. Voto también por *forero*. Es la palabra que me parece más adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## pelus

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​

Eso mismo:  ¿qué somos nosotros en el foro, como usuarios? 

¿*Foristas*? o ¿*foreros*?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Forenses. Pero tiene connotaciones paralelas tan extrañas a lo que nos concierne que yo nunca lo uso. Voy al fifti-fifti con las que dice, pelus.
Un saludo.


----------

